# Covered-n-Chunked - Hash oil style



## Pot Belly (Aug 26, 2007)

I am always making Iso Hash and came up with a way to capture every drop of its goodness. This makes it a consistancy that is smokable without the gooey mess that it leaves all over your fingers or pipe. It also gets the stuff out of your plate so it's dealt with and out of your hair.

Kinda reminds me of sweet feed with molasses - the texture of it.

I took some good bud, crushed it up, and pushed it around the hash plate with a razor blade til the bud was all covered with it. It will take two blades. One to scrape the other one when it gets "gooed up". Keep adding bud and pushing it around til you get the consistancy of molasses covered bud.......

It's great if you give it a night to "soak" in your jar.

I store it in a covered glass jar ready to pack a bowl........ Two hits of this stuff and your in another world. Maybe even might get lost in your back yard, or get in a fight with the swing set. 

Here's some pictures of it. Wish I could share......


----------



## Mutt (Aug 27, 2007)

great post man but...I like mine scattered smothered covered n chunked with sunny side eggs n white toast.  Gotta love the awful waffle.


----------



## PuffTheMagicDragon (Aug 27, 2007)

good idea


----------

